# up/down audio increments



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

The Samsung TV I have has got a continuous change to the volume with a single push of the button.
But when I use the Tivo remote it has to be pressed for each single increment of volume change.
This is bloody ludricous if I have to change from a volume of 20 up to 60.
Can Tivo change this dillema before I cark it from "stuffed fumb bone syndrome"


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I just hold down the volume control and it continuously moves my volume up and down on both my Sony TV and my Sharp TVs. I don't need to hit it separately for each increment which is what you imply you need to do.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not in software. They can in a further revision of the remote, to either fix that code, or duplicate it with another code that uses the correct repeat protocol, if they haven't already yet.


----------



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

jbernardis said:


> I just hold down the volume control and it continuously moves my volume up and down on both my Sony TV and my Sharp TVs. I don't need to hit it separately for each increment which is what you imply you need to do.


G'day jbernardis,.,no mate I didn't imply that at all.
I SAID THE TIVO REMOTE DOESN'T HAVE A CONTINUOUS FLOW.
I said that my Samsung remote does do it.


----------



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

classicsat said:


> Not in software. They can in a further revision of the remote, to either fix that code, or duplicate it with another code that uses the correct repeat protocol, if they haven't already yet.


G'day classicsat,.,do you mean that in the future Tivo might produce an upgraded remote that we can get,that has this continuous flow change.
You'd think that wiv all their techno ability,they would have it already in the current remote.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

frozzbite said:


> G'day jbernardis,.,no mate I didn't imply that at all.
> I SAID THE TIVO REMOTE DOESN'T HAVE A CONTINUOUS FLOW.
> I said that my Samsung remote does do it.


I think that is what jbernardis was referring to. My Tivo remotes DO have a continuous flow when controlling TV volume. Maybe it's just a bad code for the TV you have.


----------



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I think that is what jbernardis was referring to. My Tivo remotes DO have a continuous flow when controlling TV volume. Maybe it's just a bad code for the TV you have.


It would be interesting to get the views on this from the different countries people are in.
Because I think,if I am right,that the Tivos are a bit different in a number of features in certain countries,or in other words where your Tivo is being used.
Also.Are all Tivos made in Mexico like mine is?


----------



## lionheart_one (Mar 1, 2010)

frozzbite said:


> The Samsung TV I have has got a continuous change to the volume with a single push of the button.
> But when I use the Tivo remote it has to be pressed for each single increment of volume change...


Have you tried the other TiVo remote codes for the Samsung TV? Sometimes more than one code will work, but have some minor differences.


----------



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

lionheart_one said:


> Have you tried the other TiVo remote codes for the Samsung TV? Sometimes more than one code will work, but have some minor differences.


G'day lionheart_one,,,I don't know what you mean about the tivo remote codes.Can you explain what I have to do to try these other codes.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I think that is what jbernardis was referring to. My Tivo remotes DO have a continuous flow when controlling TV volume. Maybe it's just a bad code for the TV you have.


I'm not sure what continuous flow means in this context, but if I press and hold the volume button, the TV volume continues to move up or down; I do not have to press it different times.

It sounds like either a bad code programmed into the remote for your TV, or, as suggested, a difference in implementation between countries.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

frozzbite said:


> G'day lionheart_one,,,I don't know what you mean about the tivo remote codes.Can you explain what I have to do to try these other codes.


The TiVo remote initially doesn't know what type of TV you have or what signals to send to control it.

As part of the TiVo setup it would have walked you through setting up the remote. You type in your TV brand and the TiVo suggests several different numeric code to try entering into the remote to see which one controls your TV.

(You should be able to find this remote setup screen again somewhere under the messages & settings menu) It's possible that the first Samsung code that worked for you isn't the optimal code.

If you go back to the remote set-up screen you can try the other possible codes for a Samsung TV. Hopefully one or another of them will have the correct volume adjustement signals for your TV for "continuous flow".

Edit: See this support page on the Australian TiVo website for instructions on configuring remote codes
http://support.mytivo.com.au/index.php?action=artikel&cat=30&id=28&artlang=en


----------



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

Jonathan_S said:


> The TiVo remote initially doesn't know what type of TV you have or what signals to send to control it.
> 
> As part of the TiVo setup it would have walked you through setting up the remote. You type in your TV brand and the TiVo suggests several different numeric code to try entering into the remote to see which one controls your TV.
> (You should be able to find this remote setup screen again somewhere under the messages & settings menu) It's possible that the first Samsung code that worked for you isn't the optimal code,.,.,
> ...


----------

